# Faux Rocks



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I finished up some cemetery rocks today. They're to hide my spotlights in the cemetery. I made some last year, but didn't document them.










And the process:

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/rocks.htm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very Impressive...again!!

You talent knows no bounds


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Those are just amazing!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those look heavy! So cool, D! :smoking:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Awww... thank y'all !


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I jusy want to know where she finds all this free time


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> I jusy want to know where she finds all this free time


If you go to walmart, they have them hanging on the racks next to the phone cards


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I keep looking for the "Easy Button", bu they are always sold out!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Very nice!! That's the best way I have seen to hide lights and thanks for posting the how-to too!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks again for the how-to. Sounds like the Dri lok would work for my mache dragon as well.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah... I plan on coating Goliath with it too so I don't have to keep bringing him in every evening during October.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

super job ghostess! they turned out awesome!
very good idea!

what is the dri lock stuff?
just like a protective coating?
think it would be worth while painting tombstones with the stuff?

i might look into making some myself.
.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

most excellent Ghostess .. I need to make some of those to someday..along with speaker rocks


----------

